# Merged "habitable planets" threads



## Rufus (Dec 5, 2011)

NASA Telescope Confirms Alien Planet in Habitable Zone - Yahoo! News

Thoughts?


----------



## Skyler (Dec 5, 2011)

#1: How are we going to get there?
#2: Will it take longer than terraforming Mars and Venus?


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 6, 2011)

I can't wait til we can go there and start killing them, harvest their planet and build a utopian society by following our heart and letting conscience be our guide.


----------



## MarquezsDg (Dec 6, 2011)

*So what do you think of the new planet that can sustain life?*

was going to pop this under general discussion but because I know non beleivers will use this as evidence of us not "being alone" figured Id throw in here.

I think its pretty cool what God reveals to us. Be honest not sure how this all works into his purpose other than it will serve a good purpose but i did want to ask those of the presupp approach to apolgetics which is what Im learning is the most biblical way of defending the faith. how do you respond to someone that might say " if there is life on there forget your god?" I have been trying to understand laws of logic and learning about all that and was wondering how should I approach a friend that might being this up to me from a presupp approach.


----------



## Skyler (Dec 6, 2011)

I would respond "If there is life on there, it proves that God exists."


----------



## seajayrice (Dec 6, 2011)

I'd ask your friend to explain this [video=youtube_share;u2ukRYsYPmo]http://youtu.be/u2ukRYsYPmo[/video]


----------



## Dearly Bought (Dec 6, 2011)

The titles to the news stories are very misleading. If you note the details of the story, it is much less fascinating:



> ...the team does not yet know if Kepler 22-b is made mostly of rock, gas or liquid. (link)



The "habitable zone" simply means that there is a possibility of water existing in liquid form *if* it is present.

However, the presence of a "habitable" planet, even if another is found, has no impact on our apologetic. I heartily recommend some of the following resources on the subject of extra-terrestrial life from Answers in Genesis.


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Dec 6, 2011)

Dearly Bought said:


> The titles to the news stories are very misleading. If you note the details of the story, it is much less fascinating:
> 
> ...the team does not yet know if Kepler 22-b is made mostly of rock, gas or liquid. (link)
> The "habitable zone" simply means that there is a possibility of water existing in liquid form if it is present.
> ...



I like Bryans answer.


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 6, 2011)

There were two threads on this topic. They've now been merged here.


----------



## seajayrice (Dec 6, 2011)

The sun blinked three times and now we have life . . .


----------

